# Yellow Green Beret



## Red Ryder (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone else read these? I'm about halfway through volume 1 and its got some pretty funny stuff in it. Author is a former SF officer who I gather from what he wrote was in CIF.

http://www.chester-wong.com/

http://www.amazon.com/Yellow-Green-...mbling/dp/146352949X/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/Yellow-Green-Beret-Volume-Asian-American/dp/1467922080/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_y

http://www.amazon.com/Yellow-Green-Beret-Volume-Asian-American/dp/1477405755/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_z


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 11, 2013)

This guy's stories are a riot!  I'm especially digging  his story about flying a Korean C-130 out of Kurdistan http://yellowgreenberet.com/?p=16


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 12, 2013)

I enjoyed all three books.


----------



## Red Ryder (Mar 12, 2013)

One of my first thoughts was that Chester Wong should be a member here at SS!


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## dknob (Mar 13, 2013)

I just picked up all three on my kindle... so great so far. 
Very funny.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 13, 2013)

dknob said:


> I just picked up all three on my kindle... so great so far.
> Very funny.


They still free?


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 13, 2013)

SOWT said:


> They still free?


.99$


----------

